# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Dilin Türkçeleştirilmesi

## ceydaaa

1941- 42 yıllarında Yücel, dilin Türkçeleştirilmesi ve bilim dilinin ortak bir dilde birleştirilmesi için çabalarını yoğunlaştırır. Neşriyat Kongresi ve Birinci Maarif Şurası toplantılarından sonra, kısa aralarla birbirini izleyen üç toplantı düzenler. Önce 6 Haziran 1941'de onun başkanlığında Birinci Coğrafya Kongresi toplanır. Üç komisyondan oluşan bu kongre, ilk, orta ve lise müfredat programları ile ders kitapları, coğrafya terimleri ve coğrafî isimlerin yazılması, Türkiye Coğrafyası'nın ana hatları ve yerlerin adlandırılması üzerinde çalışmalar yapar. Kongrenin vardığı neticelerden biri, kurulması önerilen ve kabul edilen Türk Coğrafya Kurumu'dur.
Kısa bir süre sonra Gramer Komisyonu toplantıya çağrılır. Yücel, 1940' ta Ankara Dil ve Tarih-Coğrafya Fakültesi Türk dili doçenti Tahsin Banguoğlu'nu Türkçe'nin kendi yapısına özgü bir gramer kitabı yazmakla görevlendirmiştir. Bu çalışmanın sonucu olarak 'Ana Hatlariyle Türk Grameri' adlı kitap 1940-41 ders yılında öğretmenlerin ve uzman kişilerin kullanımına, eleştiri ve önerilerine sunulur. Yücel, 7 Temmuz 1941'de Gramer Komisyonu'nun ilk top-lantısını açtığında, söz konusu gramer kitabına ilişkin cevaplar artık değerlendirilmiş bulunmaktadır. Komisyon, eseri inceleyerek okullarda okutulacak gramerlere temel olmak üzere kabul eder. "Bangu-oğlu'nun meydana getirdiği bu gramer, bilimsel yöntemle yazılmış olması bakımından Türk gramerinde bir adım sayılır. Eserde, fonetik konusu önemle ele alınmış, morfoloji ve sentaks konularına da layık olduğu yer verilmiştir. Eser terminoloji bakımından da yenidir. Bu tarihten sonra okullar için yazılan gramer kitaplarında bu yöntem izlenmiştir."
"Terim işleri de başka bir evreye girmiştir. Önce fakültelerle yüksek okullarda hazırlanan terimler, üniversitede kurulan komisyon tarafından karşılaştırılıp düzenlendikten sonra Dil Kurumu'nda hep birlikte yeniden gözden geçirilmiş ve terim işlerine böyle bir doğrultu verilmiştir." 1941'de, fakültelerde komisyonların hazırladıkları terimleri düzenlemek üzere yapılan toplantılara Yücel de katılır ve İstanbul Üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi Dekanı Prof. Ali Fuat Başgil (1893-1967)'den terim listesini ister. Başgil, hatıralarında bu konuşmayı şöyle aktarır: "Hasan-Âli'ye cevap verdim. Hukuk Fakültesi olarak bizim vaziyetimiz, dedim. Tıp ve Fen Fakültelerininkile kıyas edilemez. Bu berikilerin dili, serbest birer zümre dilidir. Ve anlaşmaya bağlıdır."
"Hukukta iş böyle değildir. Hukukun dili evvela kanun, sonra da, millet dilidir ve kanun ile bağlıdır. Kanunun dili de millet camiasının dilidir ve öyle olmak lazımdır. Çünkü kanunu insanlara meram anlatmak için yapılır. Binaenaleyh hitab ettiği insanların dili ile yazılması icab eder."
"Bu çok basit hakikati kabul ediyorsak, bir hukuk hocasının kanun dilinden başka bir dil ile ders vermesi, evvela kanuna aykırıdır ve meslekî bir suçtur. Saniyen de, talebesine karşı vazifesini yapmamaktır. Zira hukuk hocasının ilk vazifesi talebesine kanun öğretmektir. Kanun kendi dili ile konuşulursa öğretilir."
"Eğer bizden de Tıp ve Fenden olduğu gibi, dertlerimizi öz Türkçe ile yapmamız istenirse, evvelemirde, Teşkilatı Esasiye Kanunundan başlamak üzere, bütün ana kanunların dilini değiştirmelidir. Başka türlü olmasına hem hukuken, hem de usulen imkan yoktur. Bu düşünce iledir ki biz hiç bir hazırlıkta bulunmadık."
"Hasan-Âli cevap verdi:
Bu doğrudur. O halde, biz hükümet olarak evvela, Teşkilatı Esasiye başta gelmek üzere ana kanunları öz Türkçe'ye çevireceğiz. [...] Hiç birimiz Hasan-Âli'nin o halde ana kanunların dilini çevireceğiz sözüne kıymet vermedik. Çünkü Meclisin, vazifesi dışa, böyle bir işe girişeceğini ihtimalden uzak gördük."
Başgil ile arasında geçen bu konuşmadan sonra Yücel, Teşkilat-ı Esasiye Kanununu Türkçeleştirmeye karar verir. Resmî dairelerde ve mahkemelerde konuşulan dil eski biçimde kaldığından, iş hayatını ikiye bölmektedir. 1942 yılında Teşkilat-ı Esasiye dilini Türkçeleştirmek için kurulan komisyonların hazırladığı tasarılar, yetkililere gönderilir, fakat bir sonuç alınamaz. 14 Kasım 1944 tarihinde yapılan toplantıda C.H.P. Meclis Grubu, Teşkilat-ı Esasiye Kanunu'nun dil açısından incelenmesi için bir komisyon kurulmasına karar verir. Bu komisyonun hazırladığı anayasa tasarısı 10 Ocak 1945 tarihinde Meclis tarafından kabul edilir ve böylece devlet dili Türkçeleştirilir.
Yücel, dil konusundaki düşüncelerini söyle ifade eder: "Biz, dil meselesini... bütün cepheleriyle ve tekamüliyle almış bulunuyoruz ve Türk Kültürünün belkemiği addediyoruz. Bu sahada bütün emekler... Türk kültürünün kurulması davasiyle ilgilidir. Bu davayı sistemli ve canlı bir mevzu olarak ele almadıkça, seyrini kolaylaştırmadıkça onu her hangi bir şekilde halletmek imkanı olmadığına kani bulunuyoruz. Onun için bir taraftan imla, diğer taraftan bugünkü dilimizin, menşei ne olursa olsun, kullanılan anasırının lügatini tesbit etmek suretiyle, sonra dilimizin hazineleri demek olan eski ve yeni metinlerini neşretmek yolu ile ve dilimiz hakkında yerli ve yabancı alimlerin şimdiye kadar yaptıkları etütleri yayma suretiyle ve bütün bunların fişlenmesi demek olan ansiklopediler vücuda getirerek dilimizin inkişaf imkanlarını tesbit ve ihzar yolunda bulunuyoruz. Onun için dil meselesinin vazı ve hallini bizden sonraki nesillere telkin ve tedris, bizim için ana davalardan biri ve belki birincisidir. Bu sebepledir ki İstanbul Üniversitesi'nde terim meselesini sıkı surette takip ediyor ve her şubede vazife almış olanlara mensup oldukları ilim şubelerinin dillerini yapmanın, o ilmi öğrenme kadar mühim bir iş olduğunu telkin etmek istiyoruz. Çünki ilim, mefhumlarla tesis edilebilen mücerret bir sistemdir." "Nerede ilim varsa orada mutlaka ilmin dili de vardır. Dilsiz ilim olamaz ve olmamıştır. Biz, bir Türk kültürü kurmak, millî vasfı olan ve bütün medeniyet alemi içinde varlığı duyulan bir ilim hayatı vücude getirmek yolundayız. İlim, müşahadelerin uyandırdığı mefhumlarla kurulmuş bir sistem olduğuna ve mefhumlar ise kelimelerle şekillendiğine göre Türk ilmi, Türkçe bir ilim diliyle beraber varolacaktır."
Yoğun kurul çalışmaları sonunda büyük bir gereksinimi karşılayacak ölçüde çeşitli bilim dallarını kapsayan sözlükler hazırlanır ve ardarda yayımlanır: İmla Kılavuzu 1941, Gramer Terimleri 1942, Coğrafya Terimleri 1942, Felsefe ve Gramer Terimleri 1942, Hukuk Lugatı 1944, Türkçe Sözlük 1944. Yine aynı yıllarda, halk ağızları ile diğer Türk dilleri üzerine yapılan çalışmalar yoğunlaştırılır ve eski eserlerin taranmasıyla meydana getirilmiş olan 'Tanıklarıyla Tarama Sözlüğü'nün ilk ciltleri yayımlanır.
Bu etkinliklerin yanı sıra Yücel, Osmanlıca kitap ve belgelerin satın alınarak bu alanda bilimsel araştırma yapan kuruluşlarla öğretim kurumlarının yararlanmasına sunulması için de gayret göstermiştir.

----------

